# CQHAM.RU

## rw3anc

PA      -        100 400  -    ,      ....

    ? 

     :      ?         ?

----------


## RU3BT

-  .
  350-450  2-4-    62-82     15-100.    -      105 .     , , , ,  ,   (  :  ).
.

----------


## sr-71



----------


## CHACK

> -    ,   0,7


    100%.                "" .

    100 3 -   .

----------


## CHACK

> ?


2,2

----------


## ub6agd

!

----------


## us4el

:Super: 

* 240*,....  !    ,  !  --- !   ""   ! :Razz:

----------


## 240

> ,


  ,    .       .        ...

----------

Eugene163, LY1SD

----------

> 75-40 1003         12






> 


 :!:

----------


## 240

,   ,  ,   . 
   ,  .     .

----------


## 240

,         . 
   . 
    ,      2   ( 1984 ),      0,03 ( 3% ).

----------

us4el

----------


## Stabor

> ,         . 
>   .


   -     .      ,      (    )   -50 . ,    0,3% (!!!) -       .     - **      . 
**        .   **       .    ?  ,      .  
   "  10   100 ".  ? ,    " "   3000    1%,     300  -  10%. ,   " "   :     . 
        2500     10 . ,        ,     



> "  "


  ,      . 
   -,     ( http://-./kalkulyator-rascheta-vypryamitelya-dlya-blok-pitaniy ).    : *        .
*      "",     .    ,      #103  :Smile: 
 ,     ,  .      6%. ,       3%, ,         ,   - . 
*CHACK* *:** "*_  75-40 1003         12   ",_   " "    . 

  :
1. ,        .   (5-6)% . ,  ,    ESSB,     ,       .     .        .
2.             (   ""). 

*PS* :        . *!*

----------

UT1LW

----------


## 240

> "2" .  10  6 ....  20000000


 , 2  10  6 ,  2 000 000.




> 1. ,        .   (5-6)%


  .   ,        100      24 .  .

----------


## ex EW1DC

> 2  3    .


   ,         ,       .         ,     .

----------


## 240

> . ,    3%, ,  -30    .


     3 %  .      ,  .         .




> 10 .   1000  315   (,  UPS).   ,   ,       2700.


   , 2700  ,   ,  .     ,       256 ,     3150 . 
     .          (  20)           .          .
  ,      ,   .
 ,       ,   .

----------


## 240

!  15 .   ,   4  .      ,        ,   . ,    .
    : 19-13           .
     1.1 -1.3,   ,  ,    . 
 ,    - 30  ,    .

----------


## 240

Stabor. ,     ,     ,  ,           . ,         .
  -    . ,    .

" *  .
           1  2     15  2010 .  10-07-01.      .         :  ,  ,  ,  ,   . ..
    ..  ,   ,    .     ,   ()          . :  .
    ,   ,            ."

    ,  ,   . 
            6   .      .         "* 19-13.           .

*"1  * 
1.1                 ,   ,    4.1  4.15   -. 
1.2         ,  ()     ,      , ,       ,  ,      30      1 ."
    ,    .       " 19-13"   2013 ,   ""  2010 . 
    ?      ,       ,  .

*  8 ():*




> ,


 .  10  .         .     ,  10  .    ,   ,         ,  .

----------

HFuser

----------


## Stabor

> 1.2         ,  ()     ....  ,


  ,    **  ( :Smile: !!! )    .     .      :Smile: 




> " 19-13"   2013 ,  ""  2010 .    ?


    :  19-02,  2002 .  .
      .         : "   ".  
   ....

----------

> ,      .    .


     .
    .... :::: !
      .
  (  ) 
  .
 ,  ...  .
    -   ,  !



> .


     ...,  .
      .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post163033
http://tubeamplifier-narod.ru/mess121.htm
     .... :Crazy: 
 :!:

----------


## CHACK

,        ,        2  6      .          .

----------


## Serg

> 2  6


  -118? 
  6  ~1.3         ,    ,        "",      ,    ,   ,    .

----------



----------


## UT4FA

> ...  ,  .


 ,  3 .      .

----------


## UC8U

C  ww-rtty.     ...   100   :Evil or Very Mad: .          :::: .

----------

> .


     ?.... :Crazy: 




> .          .


 ,      .    !
 :Razz:

----------

